# snorkel question



## catman3516 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey guys getting ready to snork my 07 700efi with the zuki motor I see everyone uses 2" . What if I wanted 3" on my motor like the brute force. I know it won't hurt anything, but what about 1" or 1-1/2" on the belt box snorks would that be ok ?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I personally would not suggest anything below 1.5" and really would prefer 2". More airflow = cooler belt which = better life and performance out of it.


----------



## catman3516 (Dec 15, 2013)

Ok kool , how bout the engine. 2", 2-1/2", or 3". Or would it matter? I'm fixing to do the full copperhead vdi setup-cdi, ign, and gsxr inj, with penlend pro slip on.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you're doing all that too, go 2.5 or 3 if you have room to do it. 3" might be a little overkill for a single cylinder.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

I know my buddy Brad had a 3" on his 700 and it was a beast! I think his was a carbed 700 however and he could jet it accordingly. I would imagine to get the full potential out of a efi bike with a 3" Snorkel, it would have to have a custom tuned program.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I definitely would go 2 inch with the belt 3 inch on the intake wouldn't hurt and if you're concerned about the overall size of the PCV pipe. I would do it in exhaust tubing you can get pretty tight mandrel bent tubing pretty cheap online. I priced out my brute force all mandrel bent tubing I need for 3" intake and 2 1/4" belt for about $120


----------

